# The Gorge (Supernatural Horror)



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

The Gorge, by Jason L. McPherson, is now available at Amazon.

Genre: Supernatural Horror 
Length : 260 pages

With men and bloodhounds in pursuit, distraught woodsman Nathan Mires, flees into the rugged wilderness of southern Appalachia seeking the sanctuary of an isolated gorge, deep within the Blue Ridge Mountains. But soon after arriving in the gorge, he discovers his problems have only just begun. Haunted by an unspeakable evil, Mires accepts his fate. He'll never leave this mountain alive&#8230;

In the nearby town of Raven Falls, Sheriff Walter Fritz struggles to find an answer to the string of murders and bizarre suicides plaguing the small, rural town. As the death toll rises, the open-minded sheriff seeks the council of a young Cherokee shaman, setting the sheriff on a collision course with Mires and a far darker evil than either man can comprehend.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This looks good!  Downloaded the sample!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, Carol !


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

A review from Wartooth Ebooks and Reviews !

Link to their awesome site, check it out ! - http://wartoothebooks.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-gorge-by-jason-mcpherson.html

Sunday, September 16, 2012The Gorge by Jason L. McPherson

The Gorge by Jason McPherson

This week's selection reminded me of an old saying every state likes to claim. If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes and it will change. I don't know how true that is for weather, but it is dead on for The Gorge by Jason L. McPherson. The book is a plot heavy page turner that effortlessly pulled me into a world of supernatural warfare, religious fanaticism, and all kind s of brutality. Without a doubt, the stand out strength of The Gorge is its continuously evolving plot. Readers can expect to be carried from one harrowing event to the next, and just when you say this story is like a supernatural Southern Comfort with Keith Carradine, it changes to another well-loved B movie. But the story keeps its continuity throughout.

We begin with Nathan Mires, a seemingly ordinary family man in Raven Falls, North Carolina, being compelled by a strange voice to commit heinous acts of murder. This road of carnage leads him into hiding in the Blue Ridge Mountains where the outdoor skills passed onto Nathan by his grandfather come into use. As he becomes the pawn in ancient Native American curse, he must face various foes for his survival. His bloody path brings him to join forces with a Cherokee Medicine Man and a former enemy. Together they set out on a mission of dread with all the odds against them.

Sometimes the story sacrifices characterization for plot, but the action makes up for it. I think Spore Press should have edited the first chapter slightly differently, and the book would have been even better. There are a few typos that I noticed, so if you really don't like those, I encourage you to overlook them in order to have a great time. Don't waver in chapter one, put on your seatbelt because two onward makes you want lots of popcorn and Cherry Coke. At about 95%, I wasn't sure I was going to be happy with the ending, but then in McPherson fashion it changed right before my eyes. The last sentence gave me chills..

I give it a solid three severed heads. Of course these severed heads have bad ass Indian war paint and timber rattlers crawling into

Thanks for reading, Jason L. McPherson.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

A link to a chapter sample of the audiobook on youtube. Check it out !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zehLfxehH9E


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Latest review from the folks at DollarBinHorror !

http://dollarbinhorror.blogspot.com/2012/10/dollar-bin-horror-spotlight-gorge.html


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

A huge thanks from the bottom of my cold, black heart to everyone that spent their hard earned money on The Gorge. The audio book is currently a best seller. Truly humbling. Thanks !


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

My next novel will be released in a month or so, thanks for your continued support !


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

New cover! Again, thanks for your continued support.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your continued support !



Genre: Supernatural Horror 
Length : 260 pages

Nathan Mires, a resourceful woodsman turned mad man, seeks refuge from a manhunt deep in the serene, vast and rugged wilderness of the Blue Ridge Mountains. But upon arriving in the gorge, he finds his problems have only just begun as he falls deeper into the grips of a cave-dwelling cannibal tribe, thousands of years past their time, cursed by a Native American shaman, they are bound forever to the confines of the gorge. Haunted by an unspeakable evil, Mires accepts his fate. He'll never leave this mountain alive&#8230;

In the nearby town of Raven Falls, Sheriff Walter Fritz struggles to find an answer to the string of murders and bizarre suicides plaguing the small, rural town. As the death toll rises, the open-minded sheriff seeks the council of a young Cherokee shaman, setting the sheriff on a collision course with Mires and far darker evil than either man can comprehend.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Cannibals, snake handling crazies and ancient curses....The Gorge.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Southern Appalachia horror...it's what's for dinner !


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

$0.99 Kindle Countdown Deal, all this week !


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

The Gorge!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Reader review for, The Gorge.

"What an electrifying, vividly scenic, Supernatural thriller! I truly raced through this book in one sitting. I loved the background, the Supernatural elements (all of them), the good character delineation, and the way in which author J. L. McPherson has manipulated a multiple-plot thread story without once losing control of what he is attempting. The novel begins with the tribulations of Nathan Mires of Western North Carolina, but although Nathan is an important person throughout the plot, he is not the only one, nor is he the central character. Instead, the story centers around a locale, Weeping Rock Gorge in the Pisgah National Forest of the Southern Appalachians, still a wild and isolated location, despite the rampant overdevelopment of the past 80 years. It is around that Gorge and its existence and those "tools" through which it works-both otherworldly and human-that the plot lines of this story revolve and evolve. The ending was so incredible that I wish I could mention it, but for the sake of the avid readers to come, I shall not explain it.
"The Gorge" is graphically violent, but in the context of this novel as Horror and Supernatural, I did not consider the violence overdone or unnecessary (although I did grit my teeth on a couple of occasions). Rather, what happens here makes sense in the context of the novel. I will, however, rate it 18+ due to the violence and some situations."


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

On sale this week @ $1.99!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Read The Gorge for free if you have Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Southern fried horror!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

$0.99 for a short time!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Last week at $0.99!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

With men and bloodhounds in pursuit, distraught woodsman Nathan Mires, flees into the rugged wilderness of southern Appalachia seeking the sanctuary of an isolated gorge, deep within the Blue Ridge Mountains. But soon after arriving in the gorge, he discovers his problems have only just begun. Haunted by an unspeakable evil, Mires accepts his fate. He’ll never leave this mountain alive…


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Free all this weekend!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Treat yourself to some gory southern horror this Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your continued support!


----------

